# Eliminate -A with practicode and 80 hour course?



## seabird (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi, taking my CPC exam in a couple days after taking a qualifying billing/coding course (99.5%!) and spending about a week working on the CPC Practice Exams. I don't have any direct experience as a biller/coder because I am changing fields. (I have a BA Accounting and 15 years experience in Medical IT including ICD-9.) My question is this:

If I Take the CPC-A practicum "practicode", can that along with my billing/coding course eliminate the Apprentice designation from my certification?

I have read comments about this in the forums but would like to have a definitive answer. Thank you.


----------



## midnightsun1369 (Jul 16, 2015)

This is what is listed on the website: 

Due to the level of expertise required of medical coders, AAPC expects certified coders to be able to perform not only in an exam setting but also in the real world. In addition to passing the certification exam, coders will also be required to demonstrate on-the-job coding experience. Those who pass the CPC, COC (formerly CPC-H) and/or CPC-P exams but have not yet met this requirement will be designated as an Apprentice (CPC-A, CPC-H-A and/or CPC-P-A) on their certificate.

CPC-A, COC-A (formerly CPC-H-A), or CPC-P-A Status: Members with an Apprentice designation are still required to submit annual CEUs while completing the coding job requirement.

Requirements for Removal of Apprentice Designation:

To remove your apprentice designation via on-the-job experience, you must obtain and submit two letters of recommendation verifying at least two years of on-the-job experience (externships accepted) using the CPT?, ICD-9-CM, or HCPCS Level II code sets. One letter must be on letterhead from your employer*, the other may be from a co-worker. Experience includes time coding for a previous employer and prior to certification. Both letters are required to be signed and will need to outline your coding experience and amount of time in that capacity. Download our Apprentice Removal Template for easier submission. Letterhead and signatures are still required when using this template.

OR

Submit proof showing completion of at least 80 contact hours of a coding preparation course (not CEUs) AND one letter, on letterhead, signed from your employer verifying one year of on-the-job experience (externships accepted) using the CPT?, ICD-9-CM, or HCPCS Level II code sets.

Send proof of education in the form of a letter from an instructor on school letterhead stating you have completed 80 or more contact hours, a certificate/diploma stating at least 80 contact hours, or an unofficial school transcript.

Proof of education or experience isn?t necessary to sit for the exam. It should only be submitted (via fax or as a scanned attachment to an email) once ALL apprentice removal requirements have been met.

Please allow 2-4 weeks for processing. 

* Employers can only verify time spent coding with their organization. Proof of experience letters may be from previous employers, current employers, or a combination of both.

AAPC
 2480 South 3850 West, Suite B
 Salt Lake City, UT  84120 

Phone: 800-626-2633
Fax: 801-236-2258
Email: apprenticeremovals@aapc.com


----------



## rdrose (Aug 17, 2015)

Yes, you can remove your Apprentice designation after completing all 3 Practicode modules (it'll give you 1 year of experience) and 80 hours of related medical coding and billing courses.
I was also changing fields, and that how I removed the "A". When you finish the Practicode print a certificate of completion and along with other necessary papers mail it to AAPC.


----------



## AyeMyat (Oct 12, 2015)

I thought the 80 hrs from online course counted as experience. 
I'm unclear on this. I did read the instruction but I'm still confused.


----------

